# Help fixing the server {37998346-3765-45B1-8C66-AA88CA6B20B8} did not register with DCOM



## puma99dk| (Mar 24, 2017)

I keep getting this error in Event Viewer in my Windows 10 Pro:

The server {37998346-3765-45B1-8C66-AA88CA6B20B8} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

Anyone know how I can fix this?

If I go into regedit under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID the key {37998346-3765-45B1-8C66-AA88CA6B20B8} leads to CDPComDeviceQuery with AppID {5E176815-9A63-4A69-810F-62E90D36612A}






I tried in Component Services to add Local Service and gave it Local Activation didn't fix this problem sadly:





I fixed several error's but I can't seem to fix this one, so maybe someone got a way to fix this and no not reinstall Windows 10 because there is some of these error's that keeps returning for people when you search google so the answer ain't just to reinstall.


----------



## erixx (May 6, 2017)

lots of these errors are nothing to worry about!!!
I also tend to get overly retentive when I read Event log...

To be able to distinguis between serious and trivial erros one has to be a Advanced Pro system engineer, and that is not me!
So "if it aint broken dont fix it!" applies here.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 8, 2017)

Whats the eventID?

Generally this error has to do with devices. printers, wireless KB/mouse speakers etc. Its not anything to worry about.

This error is probably generated by the polling interval specified in its code to communicate with the devices. Its possible the devices are off or unreachable and it generates an event. Given the job of this service its probably just more for troubleshooting than any real issue.

I will warn you, inter device services are considered core and playing with this the wrong way WILL break things.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 8, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> Whats the eventID?
> 
> Generally this error has to do with devices. printers, wireless KB/mouse speakers etc. Its not anything to worry about.
> 
> ...



Event ID 10010 like others I have fixed but I still can't fix this one.


----------

